# Taste of the wild???



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

I jsut got some samples of this food, and Sophie and Emma both seemed to love it. :aktion033:Sophie has always been a picky eater, and hardly eats anything. She really seems to like it. :aktion033:I looked it up and it is a 6 star food. :wuboes anyone here feed it??


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just won about 10 lbs of samples in a raffle this weekend and was wondering the same thing. I'm currently feeding Nature's Variety Prairie and am wondering if it's better. Guess I should do some research on it!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

When I chatted to my vet yesterday he mentioned that as one of the better foods out there. He ranked it with Acana, Innova, Fromms, Origen etc.


----------



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> When I chatted to my vet yesterday he mentioned that as one of the better foods out there. He ranked it with Acana, Innova, Fromms, Origen etc.


That is what I was told.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't feed it to my 3 but chose to carry it in the store. It really is a good food for a great price. They do no marketing so that's why they can keep the price down. They have 4 flavors, all grain free. 2 of their formulas have a protein of 25% and the other 2 at 32%. Since I'm a huge advocate of rotating proteins to help prevent allergy issues and digestive issues, and for just better overall health, I mean you get different things from different proteins, usually you do try to stay with the same protein level. But what I've been having my customers do is when going from a lower level protein to a higher level protein, is to transition. When going from a higher protein to a lower, you really don't need to transition. And usually by the time you go through the cycle of all 4 flavors once or twice, you no longer need to transition at all. The hope is by doing this, you're helping their digestive system to be super healthy and not so sensitive so that they don't get tummy upsets so easily when they do get into something maybe they shouldn't or different treats. So far my customers that have done this with healthy dogs are thrilled.

Also, the Pacific Stream is a good one for weight control and for dogs who have had pancreatitis.


----------



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I don't feed it to my 3 but chose to carry it in the store. It really is a good food for a great price. They do no marketing so that's why they can keep the price down. They have 4 flavors, all grain free. 2 of their formulas have a protein of 25% and the other 2 at 32%. Since I'm a huge advocate of rotating proteins to help prevent allergy issues and digestive issues, and for just better overall health, I mean you get different things from different proteins, usually you do try to stay with the same protein level. But what I've been having my customers do is when going from a lower level protein to a higher level protein, is to transition. When going from a higher protein to a lower, you really don't need to transition. And usually by the time you go through the cycle of all 4 flavors once or twice, you no longer need to transition at all. The hope is by doing this, you're helping their digestive system to be super healthy and not so sensitive so that they don't get tummy upsets so easily when they do get into something maybe they shouldn't or different treats. So far my customers that have done this with healthy dogs are thrilled.
> 
> Also, the Pacific Stream is a good one for weight control and for dogs who have had pancreatitis.


 
Ok so I should go through a bag and then switch them until I go through all four types? Sophie seems to really like the Bison formula. How would it work if I mixed them??? I have never done this before. Also I can't wait to get my new confetti water bowl. I received the email that it has been mailed. Can she make a regular food bowl to match it???? Just a thought.Thank you so much.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

sophiesmama said:


> Ok so I should go through a bag and then switch them until I go through all four types? Sophie seems to really like the Bison formula. How would it work if I mixed them??? I have never done this before. Also I can't wait to get my new confetti water bowl. I received the email that it has been mailed. Can she make a regular food bowl to match it???? Just a thought.Thank you so much.


I prefer to keep as few ingredients in a food as possible so if an allergy or digestive issue does come up, it's easier to figure out what may be causing it. Also, I think it harder to digest when you have a bunch of different proteins all together at the same time. I really recommend when finishing one bag, to go to another. Also, this helps those that tend to get bored with their food more interesting.

And funny you should ask about a matching food bowl. Sheila and I have been working together on food bowls. She actually made one to match that particular bowl. lol It's larger then it should be. I tried it on all 3 of mine, Zoe 9 lbs, Jett 5 1/2 lbs and Callie at 4 lbs. and it was fine for all 3. But it is bigger then it needs to be. We want to find the right size for both the tinier of the toy breeds as well as the larger toy breeds. She doesn't want to have to make different sizes and I totally understand why. The bowls are super flat and the rim seems to help keep at least my 3's ears out of the food. It won't help with their faces though. We're trying it with dry, wet, rehydrated, etc to make sure it will work with all types of food. I'll let you know when it's perfected. I'm taking the prototype to Pat's puppy party to get feedback from others too. 

Your bowl is actually shipping tomorrow. I missed the mailman today.


----------



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> And funny you should ask about a matching food bowl. Sheila and I have been working together on food bowls. She actually made one to match that particular bowl. lol It's larger then it should be. I tried it on all 3 of mine, Zoe 9 lbs, Jett 5 1/2 lbs and Callie at 4 lbs. and it was fine for all 3. But it is bigger then it needs to be. We want to find the right size for both the tinier of the toy breeds as well as the larger toy breeds. She doesn't want to have to make different sizes and I totally understand why. The bowls are super flat and the rim seems to help keep at least my 3's ears out of the food. It won't help with their faces though. We're trying it with dry, wet, rehydrated, etc to make sure it will work with all types of food. I'll let you know when it's perfected. I'm taking the prototype to Pat's puppy party to get feedback from others too.
> 
> Your bowl is actually shipping tomorrow. I missed the mailman today.


I would love that. :chili:I would really like a matching set. Thanks so so much.


----------

